# Me lil oscars "Chopper" And "Nevil"



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

What you lookin at aye!!  


















Mmmmmmm yummy :fish: 

Spent like an hour with my video camera sitting there taking still shots when they come near me...Spewin my still cam broke


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww!!


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

They are so cute!!! I really miss having oscars....


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

sorry double post...


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very cute! makes me miss my oscar too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

those are some nice oscars!


----------



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers for the comments


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

those are some fine fish, you did good picking those out.


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

Very cute, oscars are like puppys when there young!


----------

